# New Photos ~ Garden Flowers and Weeds



## AquaMoJo (Aug 9, 2007)

Photography is a big part of my past time. I love photographing the fish...but also like to spread out areas of interest. It does always weigh more heavily toward fish...but I also enjoy photographing the garden.

Here are some recent pictures. Most were taken with either the fish eye lens or the 105mm macro. Interestingly enough...most that were taken with the fisheye, I didn't even look through the view finder. I just positioned the camera where I wanted and took several snaps.

The process of editing the images took anywhere from a half hour to an hour in some cases. I used filters, adjustment layers, masking and in most cases editing individual RGB channels which are then blended into all...or some of the image.

We have several different colors of Peony in the garden:





































Seven Sisters Rose Bush










I don't have any idea of the name...but it's one of my favorite colors. This rose was literally sitting near the ground. It's encased in a garden trellis. I put the camera at the base and shot up...many times. :becky: The hardest part was getting the proper exposure so I could get detail in the sky and the flower. This is one of those instances when I processed the same NEF (RAW) file twice..the first time for the rose, and the second time for the sky. I then blended top and bottom with a layer mask. But again...never once got my eye to the viewfinder before taking the shot. I love digital.










Clematis. 










This is a field of dandelions near our farm. I drove by the other day. THe field (3 acres) was covered with them. I tried taking shots of the field, but it just didn't snap. I finally just lowered the camera to flower level and took the picture.










Poppies










And one of my favorites...


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

That is awesome!

Do you have several cameras or do you just use one?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Those are great pictures you never disapoint.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

very beautiful pics Jo.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Stunning isnt enough to describe these, sooo jealous of your ability


----------



## whitemore55 (Jun 6, 2011)

You are very interested in fish with also flower. Your pictures said it.
The most beautiful collection. Good job....


----------

